# Update on the Sprewell situation



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

As most long time nuggets posters and fans of the team know Nuggets fans have been looking for a shooting guard to fill in the huge weakness that the team has.

Sprewell has been brought up as a replacement by myself and others. To this day I'd still sign him to a min. deal or LLE or whatever.

Recently Sprewell has been facing some serious allegations for an altercation that happened with a woman on his yaht. Because the relations where consensual the most sprewell could be facing is assult or battery of the non sexual nature.

however this recent article has been written. http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42089/20060901/attorneys_meet_in_spree_sex_case/

Sprewell has made himself available to law enforcement and has been proactive in his defense making his attorney available to meet with prosecutors. 

I wanted to make sure everyone is well aware that to this date no charges have been filed in the case. And the longer a case sits without charges the more likely the crime is to prove existed or to come up with any material evidence that directly links him to the said crime.

As of right now its important to understand that Sprewell could actually be victimized in this situation.

A lot of people jumped right on the kobe did it bandwagon (not including myself) and we come to find out he was being taken advantage of by a wannabe music star.

There is a huge difference between being accused of something and being caught or even charged with an offense.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> Sprewell has been brought up as a replacement by myself and others. To this day I'd still sign him to a min. deal or LLE or whatever.



:rotf: :laugh: :rofl:

I couldn't even read the rest of the post after that


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> :rotf: :laugh: :rofl:
> 
> I couldn't even read the rest of the post after that


yes we have so many other great options competing with JR Smith right now.

Thankfully the Nuggets are attempting to rid themselves of every bearcat player. 

You may find that humorous but as a nugget fan I find no humor in our shooting guard situation. That is the difference between yourself and posters like myself and others. I have a lot more respect for fans in this room that care about their team winning over people that come in because their player got traded to the team or because they are jumping on a particular bandwagon. 

Sure Spre has had his issues and said stupid things and done stupid things. You are innocent until proven guilty. And if Spre joined the nuggets he would be in the rotation.

caught










<SMALL>*IN BRIEF:*</SMALL> To capture or seize, especially after a chase. Also: To act or move so as to hold or grab someone or something.








_The suspect was caught after a long chase._ 

source: answers.com


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> yes we have so many other great options competing with JR Smith right now.
> 
> Thankfully the Nuggets are attempting to rid themselves of every bearcat player.
> 
> You may find that humorous but as a nugget fan I find no humor in our shooting guard situation. That is the difference between yourself and posters like myself and others. I have a lot more respect for fans in this room that care about their team winning over people that come in because their player got traded to the team or because they are jumping on a particular bandwagon.


Hey cute, way to attempt a personal attack there. :clap: 

But don't worry, I'll still be a Nuggets fan long after Kenyon is traded.




> Sure Spre has had his issues and said stupid things and done stupid things. You are innocent until proven guilty. And if Spre joined the nuggets he would be in the rotation.


So a player that no team wanted last year would suddenly make the Nuggets rotation at shooting guard? We aren't talking about a young player that spent a season overseas improving themselves here. The answer is no. Spree wouldn't be part of the rotation and the thought of offering him a contract is hilarious

Spree wasn't a viable option last summer and he is even less of one this summer. Spree's time in the NBA is more over than Kenyon's time on the Nuggets.



> caught
> 
> <SMALL>*IN BRIEF:*</SMALL> To capture or seize, especially after a chase. Also: To act or move so as to hold or grab someone or something.
> 
> ...


So you quote 1 definition of a word that has 39 definitions in the unabridged dictionary?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> But don't worry, I'll still be a Nuggets fan long after Kenyon is traded.


:rotf: :laugh: :rofl:

I couldn't even read the rest of the post after that




look familiar?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

as for spree, i loved his game, and if this were 3 years ago id be all over it...but spres career is done now. maybe give him a try in camp, but this isnt, and shouldnt be, a serious solution as a SG...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> :rotf: :laugh: :rofl:
> 
> I couldn't even read the rest of the post after that
> 
> ...


exactly, im the kid that got an alex english... and mutombo jersey from santa.

im the real god damn deal.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> as for spree, i loved his game, and if this were 3 years ago id be all over it...but spres career is done now. maybe give him a try in camp, but this isnt, and shouldnt be, a serious solution as a SG...


i could be wrong, but i just think its a pride issue. he looked silly on a contract deal and guys offered him roster spots but he just didnt get the money he expected. i still think he can play I just think hes embarrassed. i dont think hes going to be the spre of old but i think he still can contribute, but yea no need to invest much cash in him.

those guys that laugh at me wanting to give a roster spot to someone like him. Well Detroit was trying to do it. Looking at our situation, cant say we shouldnt


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i just think his game is done. this guy used to be a rediculous athlete! he had like one dunk in the last 2 years??? hes just not the same anymore...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> So you quote 1 definition of a word that has 39 definitions in the unabridged dictionary?


the standard most common yes. no connotation fits the use of that word in this situation.

i dont care if its unpopular. standing up for what is right is the thing to do, not make fun of a guy that is embarrassed with himself


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> the standard most common yes. no connotation fits the use of that word in this situation.
> 
> i dont care if its unpopular. standing up for what is right is the thing to do, not make fun of a guy that is embarrassed with himself


The first 14 definitions are all very common actually and "surprise or detect, as in some action" fits far more accurately.

Standing up for what is right has nothing to do with not making fun of a person. Spree is a punch line and this was before this "incident"


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> The first 14 definitions are all very common actually and "surprise or detect, as in some action" fits far more accurately.
> 
> Standing up for what is right has nothing to do with not making fun of a person. Spree is a punch line and this was before this "incident"


doesnt mean you can call him guilty. i read them all through, none of them fit him... at least not yet, now if more evidence or info turns up then maybe, but you rushed to judgement, thats beyond any punchline of a joke.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> doesnt mean you can call him guilty. i read them all through, none of them fit him... at least not yet, now if more evidence or info turns up then maybe, but you rushed to judgement, thats beyond any punchline of a joke.


No one has called him guilty. Nor have I rushed to any judgement. My only comment on the original topic was that the title didn't need to be changed.

Caught doesn't mean guilty


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Caught doesn't mean guilty


no your right caught means innocent. good call

ya know, since im not technically a practicing attorney yet, maybe we should email one for clarification. im all for it


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> no your right caught means innocent. good call


That's your best response?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> That's your best response?


no actually the 2nd part was. see you tend to avoid my best responses. see if you were actually important and had money... and Sprewell came out of all this looking like the good guy. The two of us could take you to the cleaners.

i run my mouth all the time, but you wouldnt ever hear a columnist write sprewell got caught. if he or she actually speculated like that. that could be there job or worse.

you should watch what you say though seriously. when i type your name and basketballboards into a search engine, i will find that you wrote sprewell got caught. now if marc spears wrote that...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> no actually the 2nd part was. see you tend to avoid my best responses. see if you were actually important and had money... and Sprewell came out of all this looking like the good guy. The two of us could take you to the cleaners.


No, you edited your post while I was replying to it. Your orginal post only had what I quoted. But again, nice try.

You seriously need a far better understand of slander and libel. There are several lawyers and law students that post on bbb.net. I'll see if any of them are on at the moment.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> No, you edited your post while I was replying to it. Your orginal post only had what I quoted. But again, nice try.
> 
> You seriously need a far better understand of slander and libel. There are several lawyers and law students that post on bbb.net. I'll see if any of them are on at the moment.


fair enough i fixed my original post in 30 secs, and you beat me too it. wow.

i think my understanding is fine. whenever you put something like that out for a judge to interept you generally end up on the wrong end of the stick. see in america we like to award damages just about anything.

you know you are on the wrong end of this definition, any freshman in college would. you just like to debate. well this variation of the definition could me this. doesnt work that way, trust me if anyone agrees with you its only because they are your friend


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> fair enough i fixed my original post in 30 secs, and you beat me too it. wow.
> 
> i think my understanding is fine. whenever you put something like that out for a judge to interept you generally end up on the wrong end of the stick. see in america we like to award damages just about anything.


Nope. The law is pretty clear about those two topics. Especially when you are talking about a title to a thread that contained the full details of what had happened.



> you know you are on the wrong end of this definition, any freshman in college would. you just like to debate. well this variation of the definition could me this. doesnt work that way, trust me if anyone agrees with you its only because they are your friend


What definition are you talking about? The one where you want caught to mean guilty?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Nope. The law is pretty clear about those two topics. Especially when you are talking about a title to a thread that contained the full details of what had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> What definition are you talking about? The one where you want caught to mean guilty?


actually there have been previous cases where misleading titles with a factual body of work have led to damages. however most arent black and white issues, which is why there is a judicial system.

Just keep in my professionals can't do titles like that because of the issue we have discussed. It leads people to believe that Spre was caught by someone or something. If someone gets caught doing something. Someone has to catch him as opposed to just accuse him. It has to be beyond he said she said. It has to be video taped or someone would have had to walk in on them. According the the information we have anything more than Sprewell Accused of..... could be very bad. Because if his name is cleared.... he obviously couldnt have been caught doing anything... because he didnt do the thing you said he got caught doing.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Source:MILWAUKEE (AP) 

"Latrell Sprewell won't face charges stemming from a woman's accusations that he choked her as they had sex on his boat, his lawyer said." 

"Attorney Jonathan C. Smith told the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel on Wednesday that Sprewell will now seek "civil remedies" against the 21-year-old accuser."


As you can see..... case in point


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

but i thought he was CAUGHT choking her???

:nonono:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> :rotf: :laugh: :rofl:
> 
> I couldn't even read the rest of the post after that


That's too bad. Good post!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, if I was writing for a Newspaper and I tried to pass that headline off of "Spreewell caught..." I'd be fired probably on the spot if the Headline made print. But it would not have made it to stands and driveways unless the people at the paper were total screw ups.

We've gone over this many a time in the INDUSTRY! haha :banana: 

Just can't say 'caught'....you'd get slammed by any lawyer worth a darn.


----------

